# Stent and Cath coding help



## cvand1972 (Feb 11, 2010)

Help!!
We billed these CPT codes for same date of service:
92980 - single vessel stent
93510 - Left Heart Cath
93543 - Inj Card Cath; LT V/A Angio...
93545 - Inj Card Cath; for coronary angio...
93555 - Supervision & Interp for Vent and/or atria...
93556 - Supervision & Interp; pulmonary angio....

United Health care denied the 93545 stating that it was inclusive to the 92980.  I haven't been doing this that long so I don't know if that's right and I can't find any documentation telling me that it really should be 'included'.  Does anyone have any experience in this??


----------



## jlb102780 (Feb 11, 2010)

cvand1972 said:


> Help!!
> We billed these CPT codes for same date of service:
> 92980 - single vessel stent
> 93510 - Left Heart Cath
> ...



Here's how it should have been billed with all the modifiers:

92980-(LC, LD, or RC)
93510-26
93543
93545
93555-26,59
93556-26,59

I'm not sure if you used any of the modifiers, they aren't listed in your posting. You should get paid if those mods are there. Hope that helps


----------



## cvand1972 (Feb 11, 2010)

I should have put those on there.  The only thing that does not have a modifier is the 92980.  All the other codes have the appropriate modifier.  Does the LC, LD and RC really make a difference if it's not added to the 92980??


----------



## Regina Tinney (Feb 11, 2010)

This is not bundled in with the stent and should be separately billable, this may be a UHC policy.


----------



## pdrgos (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pam. CPC*

You do need the LC, LD or RC to show which coronary vessel received the stent.


----------



## vikas.maheshwari (Feb 16, 2010)

Bill like this

92980-
93510-26-59
93543
93545
93555-26,59
93556-26,59


----------

